
How to cheat almost any Employee Monitoring System - andrewi
https://www.kickidler.com/en/how-to-cheat-time-tracking.html
======
reacharavindh
Wondering if I can use it as a personal "Where did I spend my time last week?,
how much of it was email/documentation/code/browsing etc." I would however
quit if any employer wants to watch over my shoulder with this.

~~~
AndrewIg
But if any (or most) companies will implement Employee Monitoring software?
Will work as a freelancer?

------
ZloBro
Interesting information. I could not even think that it was so easy to do.

------
ilovefood
This is illegal in Germany

~~~
andrewi
Any proof?

~~~
sir_brickalot
Recent ruling about keyloggers which are a feature of kickidler [1] say usage
is illegal [2] (Dated 2017-07-27)

[1][https://www.kickidler.com/en/keylogger.html](https://www.kickidler.com/en/keylogger.html)

[2][http://juris.bundesarbeitsgericht.de/cgi-
bin/rechtsprechung/...](http://juris.bundesarbeitsgericht.de/cgi-
bin/rechtsprechung/document.py?Gericht=bag&Art=pm&nr=19403)

~~~
andrewi
1) Keylogger can be switched off for Germany, 2) Main feature of Kickidler is
a video recording for all employees, 3) "unzulässig, wenn kein auf den
Arbeitnehmer bezogener, durch konkrete Tatsachen begründeter Verdacht einer
Straftat oder einer anderen schwerwiegenden Pflichtverletzung besteht." But
concrete facts can exist.

